# Epic Broadheads



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone else has this problem. I was out shooting the epics and they were doing great. they had an awsome cutting diamater but unfortiunaly i had shot one and it went low and hit the grass bounced up and hit the target. once i got to it and pulled it out one of the blades had broken off and the tip looked like a bullet it mushroomed cool looking but now its done. so i was wondering if anyone else had this experience or if this is a flouk. or are these just a one shot wonder.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hit metal with them and never had the tip mushroom. I have had the top slip over the set screw and take out the blades in practice mode, when I talked to the EPEK boys they told me to not put the set screw all the way in, leave it so it sticks above the outside sleeve a little and it will prevent that from happening again. In fact, I believe they posted it on here, but it may of been before you were a member. Sorry to hear about that issue, I would contact either EPEK or Elk22 and I am sure they will help you out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you ask me all broadheads are "one shot wonders". After I've shot them at a target or animal I would never shoot them again at another animal. Maybe a target but not an animal.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

This year on the deer hunt I shot at a buck first thing opening morning and went under him. I found the arrow and took it back to camp to clean it up. One blade had two nicks in it and once all the dirt was washed off it work like new. I even used it on the deer I eventually got that night, good entrance and exit holes and blood spraying everywhere.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds as if your head opened up in flight. o-ring was not in place.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

ForkhornKiiller9000 said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has this problem. I was out shooting the epics and they were doing great. they had an awsome cutting diamater but unfortiunaly i had shot one and it went low and hit the grass bounced up and hit the target. once i got to it and pulled it out one of the blades had broken off and the tip looked like a bullet it mushroomed cool looking but now its done. so i was wondering if anyone else had this experience or if this is a flouk. or are these just a one shot wonder.


You must have hit a rock, if you had just hit grass it would not have bounced. These are not "one hit wonders", they are very durable in the context of shooting proper targets. No tip is going to come out unscathed when hitting a rock, or steel etc. We have had people send in stories and photo's of several animals killed with the same head. I would also suggest you flex test your arrow if you are shooting carbons.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> If you ask me all broadheads are "one shot wonders". After I've shot them at a target or animal I would never shoot them again at another animal. Maybe a target but not an animal.


Not hardly. I've got a Snuffer with three kills on it. I also sold some Epeks to a gal in GA. She has taken 5, that's FIVE deer with the THREE Epeks I sold her. That means she's killed two deer with the same head TWICE! They are a durable head (as far as mechanicals go) if you don't shoot then into metal or cinder blocks. They were designed for animals, not hard inanimate objects.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I have never heard of an epIk. EPEK boys, Ethical Persuit, Ethical Kill!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Drink your hot chocolate Scott...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Drink your hot chocolate Scott...


What? and get fatter than I already am! There is sugar in that stuff. You should have told me to just drink my morning Metamucil. :mrgreen:

I should have put one of these little green cheezy grinned guys after the other comment. I need to get better at that.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

well thanks for the imput. I think i just got a dud in the pack because i just took a rabbit at 20 yards with the epek and it didnt do just damage it masacured it. it was awsome wish i would have took a pic. it went clear through the rabbit then went about 6 inches into the ground. i pulled it out washed it off. and besides a few dings in the blades which is expected. it looks new and still sharp im convinced its the best broadhead ive used cant wait to use it on big game.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ForkhornKiiller9000 said:


> well thanks for the imput. I think i just got a dud in the pack because i just took a rabbit at 20 yards with the epek and it didnt do just damage it masacured it. it was awsome wish i would have took a pic. it went clear through the rabbit then went about 6 inches into the ground. i pulled it out washed it off. and besides a few dings in the blades which is expected. it looks new and still sharp im convinced its the best broadhead ive used cant wait to use it on big game.


Awesome Forky, That is what I like to hear. I do however have first hand experience on rabbits. My Son killed one earlier this year and then I smacked the Jack that is posted at epekhuntin.com in the video's section. I had a very good visual in my mind with your explanation of it "Masacured" it.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> ForkhornKiiller9000 said:
> 
> 
> > well thanks for the imput. I think i just got a dud in the pack because i just took a rabbit at 20 yards with the epek and it didnt do just damage it masacured it. it was awsome wish i would have took a pic. it went clear through the rabbit then went about 6 inches into the ground. i pulled it out washed it off. and besides a few dings in the blades which is expected. it looks new and still sharp im convinced its the best broadhead ive used cant wait to use it on big game.
> ...


Ummmm, in case any wants to see the actual website it is epekhunting.com, the "g" isn't silent )


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> ForkhornKiiller9000 said:
> 
> 
> > well thanks for the imput. I think i just got a dud in the pack because i just took a rabbit at 20 yards with the epek and it didnt do just damage it masacured it. it was awsome wish i would have took a pic. it went clear through the rabbit then went about 6 inches into the ground. i pulled it out washed it off. and besides a few dings in the blades which is expected. it looks new and still sharp im convinced its the best broadhead ive used cant wait to use it on big game.
> ...


Ummmm, in case any wants to see the actual website it is epekhunting.com, the "g" isn't silent


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ha ha, I should proof read first. 

I am not as think as you dumb I are!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Scott is the "special" one in our group guys... _(O)_


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> ha ha, I should proof read first.
> 
> I am not as think as you dumb I are!


Oh, I don't think you are dumb....Just special, like Tex say's.


----------

